# OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD.



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am gonna be a Daddy                            

Just had the 12 week scan and all seems good at this stage. I am so excited 

Charlie


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations mate!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Congratulatons.. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] Hope all goes well.
Hoggy.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent news and may it continue.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well my little stumpy ex copper gay mate..............congratulations to both you and nick for this news!!! never met either of you but you both seem like really really lovely peeps and so i have to say...............if you both can handle lunch one day i would love to meet you both...........my treat.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations Charlie !!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought as much from your car search posts congratulations


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats mate here's to many a sleepless night  but it's worth it until they hit there teens :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations  

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations! My little girl is 5 weeks old and it's the best thing in the world becoming a dad.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Life in the old dog yet then! Well done and congrats sir.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fantastic news Charlie. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Huge congrats to you and Nic! Enjoy the roller coaster that is pregnancy and parenthood!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Congrats Charlie & Nic!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Welcome to the rest of your life! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Your life as you know it is over :wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Wow, congrats to both you and Nic  [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Congrats Charlie mate


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Congratulaions !


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well done to the both if you

Good bye to the Audi TT.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Congratulations mate. 
You can join me in the sleepless nights! :grin:


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations to you both, better start practicing the nappy changes :-D


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great news


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

That movie I sent helped you then!

Well done mate, congratulations to you both. :wink:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations to you both buddy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations to you and Nick [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Charlie!! Hope you don't mind not sleeping for a while!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Great news Charlie. It seems like just yesterday that mine were babies. 
Really nice to see some good news on here


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations Charlie, great news for you your wife and both familys.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Many congratulations Chuckles! 

[smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie said:


> I am gonna be a Daddy
> 
> Just had the 12 week scan and all seems good at this stage. I am so excited
> 
> Charlie


Congratulations to you both! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I never realised you could do that with VAG COM


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats mate


----------



## fmlg (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations Charlie!! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations I think  your life is going to be sooooo different


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Well Done Muntpig  :-*

Please pass on my congratulations to your lovely lady.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks all for your kind words  I am sorry on one hand as it means the TT will have to go, but I think if I have to get rid for any reason then that is the best one I can think of 

I am looking at 5 litres and 388bhp next in a Merc CLS along with keyless go and more buttons to control one seat than in the whole of the TT - bit of a radical change but I will be sure to post pics of whatever I end up with 

Will be staying on here of course and selling everything as usual  may even get a really cheap TT in a year or so and with all my experience do it up.

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I feared this may happen. My daughter suggests attachment to the bonnet using ropes. I'm thinking that may not do but I wish you a speedy return to the fold in the fulness of time. All the best


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats to you and yours Charlie, enjoy every minute because they grow up so quickly [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Thanks all for your kind words  I am sorry on one hand as it means the TT will have to go,
> 
> Charlie


Why would you have to? Wak's kids sat in the back of his TT until the tender age of 12 and 5 respectively 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all for your kind words  I am sorry on one hand as it means the TT will have to go,
> ...


LOL roadster = 2 seats 



John-H said:


> I feared this may happen. My daughter suggests attachment to the bonnet using ropes. I'm thinking that may not do but I wish you a speedy return to the fold in the fulness of time. All the best


Thanks John, I do plan to renew my membership as I will always be a TT'er 

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


You have a point Charlie. Just get a roadster 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

A Coupe even,,,,, :wink:


----------



## minimumeffort (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey I dont know you, and this is crazy, but heres my CONGRATULATIONS, good luck with the baby!


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats matey. Enjoy the next twenty five if your lucky years of your life.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

congrats to you and good luck!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats to you both mate, Im in the same situation but double troble.
Whats the due date

Jay


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Charlie said:


> I am gonna be a Daddy
> 
> Just had the 12 week scan and all seems good at this stage. I am so excited
> 
> Charlie


Congrats mate all the best


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ttjay said:


> Congrats to you both mate, Im in the same situation but double troble.
> Whats the due date
> 
> Jay


Hi Jay it's Feb 1st  twins!! I was hoping for twins so we could get it all done at once 

Thanks to everyone for their comments and best wishes 

So Dani i should get a roupe then 

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is that a rope or a coupe there Charlie? :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations and jubilations Charlie.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> So Dani i should get a roupe then
> 
> Charlie


Roupe is good for double trouble Charlie :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Look out for screaming in dolby surround sound stereo - and that will just be you and Nic!!

Double congrats to you both! [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------

